# Whats in your treat drawer??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My nosy question of the day!!LOL
I usually top up their dry food with something special most nights, for variety. (plus a treat drawer is handy for when you have run out of people food they can eat!!)

So what do you have, and what treats have you got in???
I have mice, rats and a grumpy syrian hamster..

dog biscuits
dried fish biscuits
egg biscuits
apple chips
banana chips
dried pineapple and papaya
millet sprays
hemp seeds
yoghurt drops
dried mealworms
coconut


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Dried mealworms and yoghurt drops. Often have the rodent chocolate drops in too. Ebony (my gerbil) loves all of them.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lily's Kitchen cheese and apple treats as well as their "Bedtime biscuits"


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have dried mealworms, boredom breaker popcorn, yogurt drops, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and millet sprays for the hamsters,gerbils and mice.

And for the bunnies I have fenugreek crunchies and beaphar munching sticks.
They also get dried mixed herbs but these are really part of their diet so not a treat as such.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I have dried mealworms and all the usual stuff.

Left the food bag next to Runty's cage last night. Went in to see her pouches full but thought nothing of it until I picked the bag up and the food came pouring out 

Needless to say she didn't get anymore food and the whole time I was feeding the rest she was looking asif 'Excuse me mum!?'


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

yogurt drops and pumpkin seeds for my gerbil. she loves the pumpkin seeds - if shes running about in the lounge and the tub is open she will help herself :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

purple_x said:


> They also get dried mixed herbs but these are really part of their diet so not a treat as such.


I sometimes buy bags of dried herbs. Nobody eats it but they seem to like dragging it round their cages to use as bedding, or just making a general mess!!
Oh, I sometimes do the mice some cat grass too. Again I dont think they eat it, just chew every single strand until they have cut their little lawn...


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I have mice, gerbils and rabbits.

my treat drawer contains:

for all
- mixed dried berries (elderberries, Hawthorn, Juniper, Mountain Ash)
- dried cranberries
- dried rosehips
- excel hay rolls with mint (a prize I won!!)
- dried banana
- dried apple (the chewy kind, it's really delicious!)

just for mice and gerbils
- dried mealworms, crickets & shrimp
- sprouting seeds
- dog biscuits
- extra seeds from their mixes


----------

